# finally a gopro!!



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

ok guys looking for some help on now that i have a gopro hero 2 what do i do now? i see everyone "edits" their video what and how do you do that. Do i have to buy a program or is it something I can do on my computer? I have a brand new laoptop if that makes any difference. Ive gone to the website but it dosent say anything. thanks in advance


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes, you will need software. My GoPro came with editing software, or at least the option to download it (can't remember), but I use iMovie for everything I do.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah like DLB says you need editing software. There are lots out there but you will also need a computer that has the stones to do it. My dual-core laptop works but my new XPS Dell with the i7 processor, upgraded graphics card and memory is a hole other story. I use two different programs depending on the level of editing I want to do. But you decide what's best for you. I would start with a basic editing program and get the basics down first, then go for a more pro-type program later. The easy/cheapy I use is VideoPad. The better one I use is Adobe Premier Elements 10.

There is a thread on best video editing software here. Just do a search.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

In my opinion just use your windows movie maker until you get more used to everything. No sense diving in deep with something super confusing. Wmm does all the basics you'll need to get learning.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

so the windows movie one is that on the computer already or something tobuy?


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

I have been using Pinnacle HD studios. Its a great one to get started with. Its user friendly and produces great video. 

I now have Power Director Ultra 10. This software is more advanced but has a TON of features to go with it!

Like said above if you do purchase a software make SURE you computer is compatiable with it and has the hard drive to run it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

talleyman01 said:


> so the windows movie one is that on the computer already or something tobuy?


Many come with it. Just look in the programs and see if its there.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Gopro's web site has a free download I use. Very easy and works well


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i want a goppro but the video's ive seen on youtube if you dont have music the sound of the exhuast makes for an annoying video..


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

ok s been playng with the gopro and i have a question if im doing something wrong. My battery only lasts about hr and half beforeits dead? is tha normal or do i need to change the settings? thanks


----------

